# Never Feeding Crickets Again



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well a couple of days ago i decided to feed my RBP crickets. They loved em! I was going to go buy some more today but after watching this I will probably never feed live food again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi2RLTvsc_o...ted&search=


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow that was pretty big 2


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

WTF? That was nasty


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya crickets are known to have worms in them.


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Photochop


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

DAMN i never seen a cricket do that! Was that a parasite or a phony vid?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

its real there called horsehair worms

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/aginfo/entomo...sehair_worm.htm


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

That was interesting. Good info pioneer.


----------



## caribe-outlaw (May 22, 2007)

what the f is that?
no more choco crickets!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that's what you call taking it in the butt, literally lol
or pain in the ass!

from that link i read

Comments:

Horsehair worms are completely harmless. They do not infest people, livestock, pets or plants. They are beneficial because of the small percentage of crickets, and other insects that they kill. No control measures are needed when this interesting worm is found.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

BMWE36M3 said:


> Photochop


AHAHAAHH your too funny.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

boxer said:


> that's what you call taking it in the butt, literally lol
> or pain in the ass!
> 
> from that link i read
> ...


^^ What he said, harmless to humans and other animals. Plus, you should get crickets from pet stores that get them from farms.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Yup crickets from pet store are raised on farms and I doubt they have this parasite.

Also the worms are harmless.

Hater


----------

